# wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

## George528

Hello, i am trying to set up a wireless internet connection but can't seem to do it. 

i am following this guide: https://www.linux.com/training-tutorials/how-configure-wireless-any-linux-desktop/

when i run a scan i get this error:

```
satellite ~ # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

```

I made sure to enable the drivers in the kernel; when i run ifconfig, the interface wlan0 is showing.

when i run lspci:

```
satellite ~ # lspci | grep -i wifi

06:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)

```

Any help will be appriciated.

----------

## alamahant

Is it up?

```

ip link set wlan0 up

```

Try also

```

rfkill list

rfkill unblock <>
```

----------

## George528

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> Is it up?
> 
> ```
> 
> ip link set wlan0 up
> ...

 

the wlan was already up, since it was showing in ifconfig without "-a" argument, but i run the ip link set wlan0 up command just in case. 

when i run rfkill:

```
satellite ~ # rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

```

there is nothing to be unblocked[/b]

----------

## alamahant

Missing firmware?

Do you have

linux-firmware installed?

Also

```

CONFIG_RTL8192CE=m

CONFIG_RTLWIFI=m

CONFIG_RTLWIFI_PCI=m

CONFIG_RTLWIFI_USB=m

CONFIG_RTL8192C_COMMON=m

CONFIG_RTLBTCOEXIST=m

```

in your .config

?

----------

## George528

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> Missing firmware?
> 
> Do you have
> 
> linux-firmware installed?
> ...

 

i checked all these modules in kernel's .config and everything was already enabled (to m) 

also firmware-linux was also installed, but i reinstalled it just in case

----------

## alamahant

```

modprobe rtl8192ce

lsmod | grep  rtl8192ce

```

----------

## George528

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> modprobe rtl8192ce
> ...

 

this is what i got

```
george@satellite ~ $ modprobe rtl8192ce

george@satellite ~ $  lsmod | grep  rtl8192ce 

rtl8192ce              73728  0

rtl_pci                36864  1 rtl8192ce

rtl8192c_common        57344  1 rtl8192ce

rtlwifi               110592  3 rtl_pci,rtl8192c_common,rtl8192ce

george@satellite ~ $ 

```

----------

## alamahant

Do you have things like

```

CONFIG_CFG80211_REQUIRE_SIGNED_REGDB=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_USE_KERNEL_REGDB_KEYS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_CRDA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT_EXPORT=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

# CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_STA_HASH_MAX_SIZE=0

CONFIG_APDS9802ALS=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM=m

```

?

My output with modprobe

```

modprobe rtl8192ce

 lsmod | grep  rtl8192ce

rtl8192ce              77824  0

rtl_pci                36864  1 rtl8192ce

rtl8192c_common        69632  1 rtl8192ce

rtlwifi               131072  3 rtl_pci,rtl8192c_common,rtl8192ce

mac80211             1159168  5 rtl_pci,ath9k,rtlwifi,rtl8192ce,ath9k_hw

```

----------

## George528

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> Do you have things like
> 
> ```
> 
> CONFIG_CFG80211_REQUIRE_SIGNED_REGDB=y
> ...

 

i checked and everything was set as you said except these:

```
# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT_EXPORT was not found

CONFIG_LIB80211 was not found and the rest if them

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_APDS9802ALS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

```

should i enable them and then recompile the kernel?

----------

## alamahant

You can try...

If it is not working with the provided driver then maybe consider

https://github.com/FreedomBen/rtl8188ce-linux-driver

and build the driver yourself.

It displays badly so here is the readme

[url]

https://github.com/FreedomBen/rtl8188ce-linux-driver/blob/master/README.md#start-of-content

[/url]

----------

